
Hyperloop One was just hit with an explosive lawsuit from its co-founder - jordigg
http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/12/12162422/hyperloop-one-lawsuit-bambrogan-pishevar-lloyd-noose
======
tigglesnbits
This is unfortunate to read, but judging by the characters of those who
resigned and filed suit (known through colleagues), and the security footage,
their account is believable. I doubt this is a power grab, why would they quit
working on groundbreaking technology out of spite?

Seems to be a group who tried to steer the company in the right direction and
lost.

------
1812Overture
Obviously shady scam company revealed to be run by shady scammy people.
Shocking.

------
sounds
I never thought HTI had achievable goals. Even their lack of engagement with
the scientific community puts them in the same camp as climate change deniers.

Here's some good reading, though:

[http://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/hyperloop_alpha.pdf](http://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/hyperloop_alpha.pdf)

------
mrlambchop
Theranos, Ubeam, Hyperloop One - where technology and magic meet investors
money.

Monorail; monorail; monorail!

------
bllguo
A hangman's noose? This is stranger than fiction...

Even the accuser's name. BamBrogan? Quite unique.

~~~
dexwiz
[http://www.techinsider.io/how-hyperloop-founder-brogan-
bambr...](http://www.techinsider.io/how-hyperloop-founder-brogan-bambrogan-
got-the-greatest-name-ever-2016-5)

